# kleiner Schrank für externe Festplatten



## atik (29. November 2009)

*kleiner Schrank für externe Festplatten*

hallo
ich habe 3 externe usb-festplatten und ein nas-system(linkstation live).
die drei externen usb-fesplatten befinden sich zur zeit auf dem pc gehäuse und die linkstation daneben.

überlege mir das alles in ein schrank zuverlegen. dieser sollte 2 oder mehrere lüfter und stromanschluss mit schalter haben. gibt es so etwas zu kaufen oder muss ich das selber basteln? habe gesucht und nichts gefunden


----------

